# Hello all



## submicro (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone 

     Just wanted to introduce myself, I'm a C6-7 quad paralyzed from the nips down. I converted my basement into a shop to keep myself busy, but having to go outside and wheel around back can be pain during bad weather.
     I have a X2 mini mill, a 7x12 mini lathe and my pride and joy an 8 x 14 mini lathe! Along with my 4x6 bandsaw and small DP. I've retro fitted my mill to cnc for obvious reasons, and plan to do the same to the 7x12 when funds are sufficient. Currently I'm converting the X2 to belt drive, all I need to finish is the pulleys.
     I gotta say that it takes me 2 to 3 times as long to complete a task than non handicapped, but I don't mind. 
   I noticed the sticky Tips n Tricks and cannot figure out why I didn't think of those DOH! Well I'm rambling so that's it.

Robert Willis


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 28, 2013)

Bob: Welcome to the forum and welcome to the hobby. 
Do not worry how long it takes as long as you are having fun and learning. 
If you have not already noticed there is a section called machining with handicaps.  There are several guys here chair bound. 
Sounds like you are building shop. Have you built any engines yet? 
Think you will find this to be a friendly and helpful group. 
And what part of the world are you from?
Tin


----------



## submicro (Jan 28, 2013)

Tin

Thanks for the greeting. I haven't built any engines yet, been spending my time retrofitting my X2 and the belt conversion. It took a long time saving, buying this and that saving some more etc.. not to mention fabbing up the parts.
 I'm from Missouri US. I also dabble in wood when I get the itch.

Rob


----------



## e.picler (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Rob!
Receive a warm well come to the forum. I`m also new here and did not finished any engine yet. I`m building the Tiny 4 in line from Kelly. I have thread here.
I deeply admire people like you that do things that we would consider impossible do to your condition. Make us think that some times we complain too much.
Count on us if you need any help.

Good luck with your project.

Edi from Brasil


----------



## aonemarine (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome,  no engines yet but do you have an idea for a first project yet?


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 29, 2013)

G'day from Oz Rob.


----------



## gus (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome and &#27426;&#36814; from faraway Singapore.


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good Morning Bob, and Welcome to the Forums!!  A lot of great people here with TONS of great advice, feel free to as any questions you may have.  I would love to see pics of your shop space if you have any.  Also, for your CNC mill conversion, what software are you using to run it?

Regards,

   Will Riddle     Everett, WA


----------



## MachineTom (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad to see you found us here. I am at T-3,4 Quad, nips down as well. My wheels don't slow me down, and don't let yours slow you either. 

You will find many great and helpful folks here, all willing to answer question you might have regarding the hobby, and other stuff as well.

Nice to see you here.

Tom


----------



## submicro (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.

As far as a first engine goes, I'm not sure yet. It must be easy enough for a beginner yet difficult enough to be a challenge. I've always admired the old Mill engines.
Right now I can't get to the shop 4 pics. I'm stuck in the house tied to an I V pump (bad infection). But by next week I should be able to get back to my shop and I'll take pics Just ignore the mess. I use Linuxcnc A.K.A. EMC2 for control software and CAMBAM for Gcode generation. But I'm still learning CNC too.

Tom Glad to see I'm not the only wheelchair here!


----------

